

Analysis: Is WeWork's $10B the most unjustified valuation since the dot-com era? - neilpeel
https://medium.com/@neilswmurray/analysis-is-wework-at-10b-the-most-unjustified-valuation-since-the-dot-com-bubble-5f49055a5d1f

======
neilpeel
Interested to hear whether people feel I'm wide of the mark on this, keep
thinking that I must be missing _something_ in order for it to justify this
type of valuation.

